# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Rob - iPad question

## Cands

Rob,

I am on an IPad and wondering what I need to download in order to view the webcasts? I've looked through the apps and I have no clue!

Thanks,
Cindy

----------


## booger

Hey Cindy,
Try Azul.

----------


## Cands

Thanks booger!! I'll check that out.

Cindy

----------

